

Ask HN: Why does everyone call it Sublime Text 2 - brenfrow

Why not just call it Sublime Text.
I don't state the version on any other IDE I use.
======
strobe
I guess it because nobody know about Sublime Text 1 as popular application -
Sublime Text 2 it's like the first known name of this app.

~~~
strobe
And I believe that the new version "Sublime Text 3" will be called as "Sublime
Text" by everybody (or might be "Sublime Text 2" version 3 :) )

------
frewsxcv
The titlebar of the program says Sublime Text 2

------
redegg
Why does this question even exist?

